# Rumor: All cycling broadcast moves to Universal Sports



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Officially just rumor at this point... Beginning 3Q 2011 all cycling coverage currently on Versus will move to Universal Sports. Through at least 2013 the TdF and some other races will continue to be hosted by Paul, Phil, and Bob. Current Universal hosts will continue through at least the end of 2011. Production teams and hosts beyond these dates are unknown. Universal & Comcast are planning a fairly significant advertising campaign of cycling over the next 18 months.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'd hope they're planning on going HD. Flipping between both current races shows an almost unfair advantage to Versus.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

That's good news for me as I get Universal Sports, but not Versus.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I'd hope they're planning on going HD. Flipping between both current races shows an almost unfair advantage to Versus.


I'd guess for the next year or so it will be purely just a change in channels to better align audiences (cyclists fit better with US's other sports than with bull riding and motocross on Versus). Sounds like all production will remain the same people. If anything I'd expect to see an increase in quality for the previous US stuff.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

MikeBiker said:


> That's good news for me as I get Universal Sports, but not Versus.


Bad news for me for just the opposite.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

If you're on Comcast it should be good as now that they own NBCUni (who owns Univ Sports & Versus) I'd expect them to get both of them out to all of their systems.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> That's good news for me as I get Universal Sports, but not Versus.



Bad news for me, too. I get VS but not Universal. Cable TV still seems to be a 1-newspaper town.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I've never heard of Universal. I get regular VS. But the HD version on cable is only available to cable subscribers who pay for the highest available package. That sucks.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Vs. already promoting Universial cycling events. I knew that was bad news.


----------



## Snpiperpilot (Feb 13, 2011)

MikeBiker said:


> That's good news for me as I get Universal Sports, but not Versus.


Nooooo, I get universal but in crap o vision not HD. I want the TdF in fabulous HD dammit.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

BassNBrew said:


> Vs. already promoting Universial cycling events. I knew that was bad news.


and not just commercials. paul mentioned tirenno-adriatico during the paris-nice coverage. not just that there was another race, but layed up the riders (pretty heavy hitters) but also mentioned universal and the time it was broadcast. 

and i wonder if TA just isnt broadcast in HD from teh source. i know this came up last year.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I saw the Universal advertisements as well and it seemed very confusing. I hope this doesnt come true. I have zero interest in getting Comcast and giving up directv. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i add a $10/mo package to my dishtv subscription for the month of july..then take it off right after. my dvr is completely chock full of tdf stages for months afterward.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

This is a dream come true for me if it happens. No cable but I get Universal in HD over-the-air.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

I send DirecTV and email from the Universal web site weekly. You would think that with 20 shopping channels and just as many "hallelujah, Praise the Lord and send me your money" channels, they could squeeze Universal into their lineup.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

BassNBrew said:


> Vs. already promoting Universial cycling events. I knew that was bad news.


Noticed that as well - thought it odd but now I understand it better.

Without Cycling - who needs Versus?
Hope Universal is added to DirectTV or I'll have to pay extra to get it.
I'd drop DirectTV - but can't stand to lose NFL Sunday Ticket! :cryin: 

Well, let's see what happens...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

You know what would really be awesome? Live TdF coverage via Netflix streaming. That would make me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

HD tuner + your local nbc station = you likely get universal sports

Mine isn't HD, but I have been able to watch cycling and races re-aired on universal sports.

They are still randomly showing the cyclocross world championships, and I know I've been able to see the Giro and the Vuelta.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> You know what would really be awesome? Live TdF coverage via Netflix streaming. That would make me all warm and fuzzy.


Now you are on to something. That would be sexy.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Bad news for me for just the opposite.


Same with me, and Universal is completely unavailable in AZ per their website. Nice, I'd have to move.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

dysfunction said:


> Same with me, and Universal is completely unavailable in AZ per their website. Nice, I'd have to move.


No doubt but for some reason we get a similar channel called "Universal HD". I was hoping Cox would carry it but no dice.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

universal online coverage is awesome. good riddance to versus


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Versus used to be cool and then they started to go down hill once they got rid of Kirsten Gum.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Interesting that there are no stage 4 or 5 threads on this forum. Versus expands to full coverage of this race and it's a big yawn from even the hardcore guys. Doesn't bode well for continued coverage in the US.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I have both. The problem is that Universal's picture quality is terrible. Versus' is in HD. Watching Paris-Nice this week on Versus has been visually incredible.

Hopefully Universal will go to HD.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

The Tedinator said:


> I send DirecTV and email from the Universal web site weekly. You would think that with 20 shopping channels and just as many "hallelujah, Praise the Lord and send me your money" channels, they could squeeze Universal into their lineup.


Same here - I send emails to Dish Network to add Universal Sports. I may have to look into going back to Comcast


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's only a matter of time before Universal Sports goes hi-def. I just hope this happens before the *Epic Cycle* migrates there.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> You know what would really be awesome? Live TdF coverage via Netflix streaming. That would make me all warm and fuzzy.


http://crustylogic.com/2010/05/615/

I'd be very happy if Universal Sports (HD of course) and other channels were available on a Roku. Buy just internet from Comcast, buy a Roku, and I'd be set.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> Same here - I send emails to Dish Network to add Universal Sports. I may have to look into going back to Comcast



I live out in the back of beyond. The _only_ options here are Dish (which I have) and that "other" SAT TV service. I chose DishNet becasue it had Versus. 

I don't even have any high speed internet access (unless I go satellite which costs a fortune) so I'm on dial up...

So, am I farked or what?

Oh well, no TdF in July means I'll be productive rather than sitting on my bum every morning with a cup of coffee glued to the TV screen...wahhhhh! :cryin:


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I live outside of Worcester and we have Charter and no Universal Sports...I would pretty much be screwed. No dish companies in the area. My only other option is Sky Angel and I have never heard of them It's only $20.00 a month but I have to buy equipment. I am not sure where I could get this online..I am willing to pay. Thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's Universal Sports' over the air broadcast locations, in case anyone is curious.

http://www.universalsports.com/tv-listings/Universal_Sports_on_TV.html


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for that link...only 30 states plus DC and Puerto Rico. They really need to spread out a lot more. The only New England state in there is CT. I really think they need to be added to a few dish companies before they can drop the TDF from Versus. I would be curious to see the ratings for Universal Sports for there coverage of any other grande tour. We all know that the TDF is much more popular than the Giro and Vuelta however, us die hards who would have access to the latter two would help increase ratings. 

We all know the ratings for the TDF on Versus in 2011 will decrease because of Lance's retirement but if this goes to Universal Sports without increasing availability more broadly ratings in my opinion will really take a dive. It would help Universal of course but if you were to compare say 2011 ratings on Universal and 2008 Versus ratings(Lance in retirement 1.0) I predict Versus' number would be much larger. And from what I heard the numbers were decreasing a lot from 2006-2008 on Versus. 

Based on availability I still think were at least a year away from the TDF going to Universal. 

Thoughts?


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

My guess is that nearly all comcast systems will have UniSports by this summer with the only exceptions a few that would be in conflict with old NBC broadcast contracts (so those folks would have it OTA anyway). For those outside Comcast who don't have it, I'd lean towards pushing Roku to get it.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I found it odd that Roku is advertising on Universal Sports but yet they don't have it yet. Any rumors there?

http://www.universalsports.com/iwantuniversalsports.html


----------



## jag clyde (Nov 25, 2010)

I have Dish and didn't have Univ, I added rabbit ears($20) and now grab it out of the air....here in Jax,fl it's 12.2 on the channels.....Once the ears r put up let the tv scan....the ears are behind the entertainment hutch ......:idea:


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

Jag Cycle,

right..Per the link http://www.universalsports.com/tv-listings/Universal_Sports_on_TV.html you should be able to get it for free. I am just nervous for the rest of us who want it but can't get it. I won't pretend to say it's over 1/2 the country but I do think at least 30-40% don't have access to this. And I am willing to pay a premium. Not sure what the heck Sky Angel is. 

FLORIDA Jacksonville Comcast 200
NBC over-the-air channel 12.2


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

dcfan40 said:


> Jag Cycle,
> 
> right..Per the link http://www.universalsports.com/tv-listings/Universal_Sports_on_TV.html you should be able to get it for free. I am just nervous for the rest of us who want it but can't get it. I won't pretend to say it's over 1/2 the country but I do think at least 30-40% don't have access to this. And I am willing to pay a premium. Not sure what the heck Sky Angel is.
> 
> ...


Sky Angel is


> It's an uplifting and entertaining television service that can be viewed on your TV or PC. Enhance the spiritual atmosphere in your home with the widest variety of Christ-centered inspirational programming available anywhere.


Dont think I will be subscribing to that for Universal Sports and no Universal coverage in my area unless its Comcast.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I live out in the back of beyond. The _only_ options here are Dish (which I have) and that "other" SAT TV service. I chose DishNet becasue it had Versus.
> 
> I don't even have any high speed internet access (unless I go satellite which costs a fortune) so I'm on dial up...
> 
> ...


Ha. You and I could be neighbors! Here it is either Dish or DirecTV. There is some wild rumors that our electrical co-op is bringing high speed internet over the power lines via stimulus money, but I will believe it when I see it. I finally was able to ditch dialup by using my android for internet access.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I wonder how this works....


http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/universal-sports/id371108339?mt=8


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dcfan40 said:


> I wonder how this works....


It says "video highlights" and the reviews don't look very promising. You can subscribe and watch live or pre-recorded from their web-site. However, in the past I have found it impossible to get to the pre-recorded cycling without seeing the results spoilers all over their site. I'm looking into getting an ATSC tuner for my PC to get the free KNTV over-the-air digital broadcast of Universal Sports (in the San Jose Bay Area), and then I'll try to use Microsoft Media Center as a DVR.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

dcfan40 said:


> I wonder how this works....


Good find. Just tried it on my ipad (it's an iphone app though so small). For most sports it has 3 - 7 minute video clips of days highlights (eg, each day of T-A had a clip of the days stage highlights + finish). Better than nothing but leaves a lot to be desired. Does have their broadcast schedule. News looks like about 1 story per week. Otherwise I didn't see anything very useful.

I'd love to see this as an actual ipad app with ipad quality video and live streaming plus ability to play previous broadcasts.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I get both and I think I like Universal better. They are like how Versus used to be when they were OLN and just starting out


----------

